# Dx code for anticardiolipin antibodies?



## cmtl (Apr 19, 2010)

I am re-visiting high risk ob codes.  What diagnosis code should be used when a patient is positive for anticardiolipin antibodies?


----------



## cjbrock (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't have my book with me now but I think we use 646.83 and 795.79 for pos ACL AB.


----------

